# Favorite Goldberg Variation



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

Bach's Goldberg Variations are often considered one of the greatest works for the keyboard, if not the best, and for good reason. Its one of my favorite compositions from Bach. Instead of the traditional conversation of talking about your favorite recording of them or if Glenn Gould's recordings hold up, let's talk about the variations themselves. 


What are your favorite variations from the set?

My five favorites would probably be-

3
4
14
25
and 29


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

It can only be no. 25, the Black Pearl.

I quite like the Quodlibet as well, if only because of this adorable story:



Johann Forkel said:


> As soon as [the Bach family] were assembled [at a family reunion] a chorale was first struck up. From this devout beginning they proceeded to jokes which were frequently in strong contrast. That is, they then sang popular songs partly of comic and also partly of indecent content, all mixed together on the spur of the moment. [...] This kind of improvised harmonizing they called a Quodlibet, and not only could laugh over it quite whole-heartedly themselves, but also aroused just as hearty and irresistible laughter in all who heard them.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Tossup between three and fourteen, for me.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I like 1, 3, 13, 14, 15, 21 and 25 a lot. But I once realized that they are all very good, beyond the point where you can really choose one over another.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Jeremy Denks's new Goldbergs album (get it!) includes a video DVD of Denk going through some of the critical variations on the keyboard, with commentary. A wonderful tour!

But I really can't pick and choose, and prefer to listen straight through. Supposedly Count Kaiserling felt differently. When he couldn't sleep, he'd call out, "Goldberg, play me one of my variations!"

http://www.amazon.com/J-S-Bach-Gold...&qid=1385873535&sr=1-1&keywords=goldberg+denk


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I think the last variation is my favorite. It makes me so happy! But over all, I like all the variations equally, because when listening to them in one sitting, they kinda blend together in a way that it feels weird to take any single variation out of the mix and have it stand alone.


----------

